# can dog get pimples? My dogs whole underbelly is covered .



## Love my lab

Reahven has these bumps all over her underbelly....from arm pits down down to her private part and even on the insides of her back legs. Took her to the vets 2 days ago and they could not get a good look really(because the dog was not cooperating) but got to see some. She did not know, said they could be infected bites so put her on an anitbiotic because next week she is due to get spayed and didn't want to have an infection floating around to hinder surgery. Problem is.....these spots now a few have puss in them but they all really look like ingrown hairs or something. Once in awhile I catch her licking so I tell her no because I dont want to make them more irritated from her licking them. Vet said it could be allergies to something outside so to give her 3 benydral because she wieghs 78lbs.....I kind of think 3 is high, but maybe I am wrong?


So I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or just thoughts on this. I have not added nothing new to her diet so that would eliminate a food allergy. Thanks so much anyone for getting back.


----------



## Tobi

does she rub her belly in the grass or dirt often? do you keep the affected area clean? we had this problem when Tobi was a baby little pussy pimples on his belly and stuff we started using Chlorhexidine solution per the vet and it started to disappear, we've not had a problem with it recently though. It could even be a heat rash? you're saying under armpits stuff like that those are all warm places that generally touch... I hope you get it figured out, it's rough not knowing what a problem is with your pup.


----------



## magicre

whatever the diagnosis is, i would not yet get her spayed.

was she in the water recently?

can you backtrack and timeline?

as disgusting as it sounds, can you pop one of the pimples and get it to the vet for biopsy?


----------



## Lisa_j

Didn't catch her age but sounds like either puppy acne or staph.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Lisa_j said:


> Didn't catch her age but sounds like either puppy acne or staph.


This was my thought...one of my friends from another forum has a Frenchie who has staph...it looks VERY much like pimples!


----------



## magicre

if you think it's staph, then she needs to go to a vet immediately. because that IS contagious and not fun for humans....she has to be tested for 
MRSA....


----------



## Love my lab

lets see, she is 1( so not sure if she would be past puppy acne stage?) and yes has been swimming lately at our pond. She has been on antibiotic for 2 days, so not sure if a test would get an accurate read. Not all of them are full of puss. Yes she lays in the grass all the time when she is outside. She has had random spots that were bright red and flat that have come and went these plast few wks since it has gotten warmer out, but then this past sunday we were outside working so I gave her a bone to chew on and she was laying in the grass for a long time chewing on that. When we came in that night was when I noticed she was covered and w/ monday being the holiday I called vet 1st thing tue. and got her in that same day and started her antibiotic that night. She has gotten some more spots since that day, but I have been trying to limit her time outside to see if it is a grass allergy. But.....I do not know if an allergic reaction to grass would look like that.


----------



## Khan

Not sure about the staph; but Khan has environmental allergies, and he gets little pimples under his chin. He gets an OTC allergy pill during this time of year and that seems to keep them in check. Last year when he had an allergic reaction to a new Costco bed I bought, it had Cedar in it, and he's allergic to Cedar, this is what happened to his poor little face under his chin!


----------



## magicre

has the grass been sprayed for anything lately?

sorry, when i hear pus, i think infection, be it staph, mrsa, or just a bacterial infection...

why is she on an antibiotic?


----------



## CavePaws

Don't get her spayed until this is cleared up. We had our dog Paris spayed and she ended up being allergic to the sutures and had a very bad reaction, she was licking and itching herself all over her stomach which ended up very raw and leaky. She ended up getting staph and it was one of the worst experiences ever. We had to take her in to the vets office twice a week for a couple of weeks to have them check her out and change out the bandages because her abdomen had to be wrapped up. :/ Poor baby, it was such a bad experience. I just think anything that would cause itching in the area where your girly would get spayed needs to be cleared up before she has stitches put down there.


----------



## Love my lab

Yeah I told my husband I am holding off on the spaying. I would rather her clear up then chance anything. She is on an antibiotic becasue the vet thought by what she could see on reahven's belly that maybe she had some infected bug bites. I dont think it is that. I am going to wash her belly w/ an antibacterial soap and watch her. Today she looks not as bad as yesterday...which is good. No the grass has not been sprayed w/ anything. When we got her last yr her belly would get red and rashy looking from playing outside so I gave her benydryl and it cleared up, this was like last yr in over drive. My sister in law has a dog who has terrible allergies and the vet told her this is a bad yr for them so any dog w/ issues are acting up. Just hoping this goes away soon. Thanks so much for the thoughts and input


----------



## cast71

Have you recently given heart worm pills with Ivermectin in it. One of the side effects are rash; hives; red, swollen, blistered, or peeling skin; If you are using Ivermectin, stop it and see if the skin infection goes away. The hives are caused by toxins in the body. Antibiotics are only disguising the problem.

Ivermectin Side Effects | Drugs.com


----------

